# Solar kiln



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

*from design to construction *

A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.

Here's a rough plan I designed in sketchup. It was actually the first thing I designed using sketchup, and I must say that the program is excellent! The kiln deck measures 4×10. The rear wall is 5', and the front wall is 1', making the roof 45 degrees angled to the south. It will be just large enough to fit 200-250 bf of lumber, which is perfect for my small scale needs.









I used 11 7/8 lvl's and I joists for the deck, and 2×4's for the walls. The whole thing was sheated with 3/8 plywood( on sale for only 8$ a sheet!), then insulated and plastic wrapped. The inside was caulked and so far has a coat of alumized roof coating. My plan is to have a double layer of plastic sheathing 3 1/2" apart for the top for now, and in the spring will use clear corrugated fiberglass. The top, which is not yet finished, will be on hinges in back, and lift up for access. 

















Hopefully, I will have this kiln completed and ready for a charge of red elm by the weekend.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


This looks like an interesting project. Keep us posted on how the drying goes.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


that's really cool. "one of these days" I would also like to make one of these.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


i use one of our greenhouses to dry wood . in the spring [ june] when the bedding plant are gone i stick green or air dried hardwoods in the greenhouse. i just took some ash out to check it that was put in about mid june. my moisture meter said 8 %. this ash was air dried outside for a couple of months before going into the greenhouse.
you may need vents in the front of your solar kiln so the air flows thru the sticked lumber and out the top back. cover the top of the pile with something to keep the sun off the lumber. i use a sheet of foam insulation. lumber goes thru a lot of stress during drying and the sun directly on the top board makes the wood do baaaaaad things.
you may need a fan or two in the top back hurry things up.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


Jerry,
I plan on setting up a baffle, with a fan in the middle of it. I have a sheet of plywood left over that will be used to cover the lumber.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


The weather was just warm enough for the aluminized roof coat to cure today, so I went ahead and painted the interior flat black. If I don't get home from work too late tomorrow, I'll try and get the top finished, and get the weatherstrip on so I can get this thing close to air tight. With some more luck, I hope to have the baffle, and fan installed this week.

On another note, I have found somebody in a nearby town with 2-2'x11' black walnut logs that have been air drying for a few years on some blocks. I just might be getting them both for $100. Thats only 50$ EACH!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


Great looking kiln and great catch on the wood.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


I've been gathering a few materials and hopefully I can start on a solar kiln one of these days, been thinking about one for over a year now. Mostly, it's finding the time. Your kiln is exactly what would fit my bill. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


I let this wood air dry for a few weeks. I am under the impression that the mild weather won't cause the wood to dry too quickly, so I am not too worried about it. If the weather was warmer out, then I would have let it air dry for at least 30 days.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2008)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


Now that you have pulled your first load from the kiln, are there any design changes you would suggest for the kiln, or do you like it as is?


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


does it work well????


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *from design to construction *
> 
> A few years ago, I had the idea of building a small solar kiln. Well, life happened, and I didn't have the time or money to build one. Then two weeks ago, my neighbor had a red elm cut down that had been struck by lighning earlier in the spring. I figured that a beautiful elm tree would never just fall into my lap, so I had the tree removal service roll the 8', 30"+ main trunk into my front yard. After having it milled, I realized that I couldn't wait an entire year to work with such a beautiful wood, so now the solar kiln is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> ...


Yes it works just fine and even works in the dead of winter.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

*loading the charge*

Well, the time has finally come to load the kiln. Now I am wishing that I would have made the kiln 5' wide. When I initially came up with the dimensions, I had only measured a few of the elm boards I had recently milled. Well, it turnd out that most of the boards are 19" wide, not 16" wide, so I couldn't get two rows in the kiln. I got all but 4 boards to fit, but I am not sure how it will dry since the top board are only 2 inches from the roof. I painted some leftover plywood flat black for the collector, but the front of the boards is exposed to direct sunlight. I am guessing that there will need to be some sort of cover to block this from happening, because I surely don't want case hardened lumber. I'll get some pics of it tonight if I have enough time.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Julian said:


> *loading the charge*
> 
> Well, the time has finally come to load the kiln. Now I am wishing that I would have made the kiln 5' wide. When I initially came up with the dimensions, I had only measured a few of the elm boards I had recently milled. Well, it turnd out that most of the boards are 19" wide, not 16" wide, so I couldn't get two rows in the kiln. I got all but 4 boards to fit, but I am not sure how it will dry since the top board are only 2 inches from the roof. I painted some leftover plywood flat black for the collector, but the front of the boards is exposed to direct sunlight. I am guessing that there will need to be some sort of cover to block this from happening, because I surely don't want case hardened lumber. I'll get some pics of it tonight if I have enough time.


A very interesting project.
I wish you a lot of success.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Julian said:


> *loading the charge*
> 
> Well, the time has finally come to load the kiln. Now I am wishing that I would have made the kiln 5' wide. When I initially came up with the dimensions, I had only measured a few of the elm boards I had recently milled. Well, it turnd out that most of the boards are 19" wide, not 16" wide, so I couldn't get two rows in the kiln. I got all but 4 boards to fit, but I am not sure how it will dry since the top board are only 2 inches from the roof. I painted some leftover plywood flat black for the collector, but the front of the boards is exposed to direct sunlight. I am guessing that there will need to be some sort of cover to block this from happening, because I surely don't want case hardened lumber. I'll get some pics of it tonight if I have enough time.


I have a very poor location to try something like this. I'm living vicariously through your blog. Can't wait to see the photos of it all loaded up. Virginia Tech has a solar kiln that they teach people how to use. It looks very similar to your design (although I think the general layout is pretty consistent from one design to another). I was looking at some of your projects. I hope this works well for you. Looks like you could make some more nice projects.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *loading the charge*
> 
> Well, the time has finally come to load the kiln. Now I am wishing that I would have made the kiln 5' wide. When I initially came up with the dimensions, I had only measured a few of the elm boards I had recently milled. Well, it turnd out that most of the boards are 19" wide, not 16" wide, so I couldn't get two rows in the kiln. I got all but 4 boards to fit, but I am not sure how it will dry since the top board are only 2 inches from the roof. I painted some leftover plywood flat black for the collector, but the front of the boards is exposed to direct sunlight. I am guessing that there will need to be some sort of cover to block this from happening, because I surely don't want case hardened lumber. I'll get some pics of it tonight if I have enough time.


Yes, I borrowed the plans from the Vtech website, and just shrunk it down a bit. I will get to finishing all the final details tomorrow, so pics will be up this weekend.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Julian said:


> *loading the charge*
> 
> Well, the time has finally come to load the kiln. Now I am wishing that I would have made the kiln 5' wide. When I initially came up with the dimensions, I had only measured a few of the elm boards I had recently milled. Well, it turnd out that most of the boards are 19" wide, not 16" wide, so I couldn't get two rows in the kiln. I got all but 4 boards to fit, but I am not sure how it will dry since the top board are only 2 inches from the roof. I painted some leftover plywood flat black for the collector, but the front of the boards is exposed to direct sunlight. I am guessing that there will need to be some sort of cover to block this from happening, because I surely don't want case hardened lumber. I'll get some pics of it tonight if I have enough time.


hmmmmmmmmm . . . quite interesting


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

*Almost complete!!*

I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


Nice!

I'm anxious to hear how well it works and how long it takes to get the moisture down to the desired level.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


This is looking real good. It will be interesting to see how the kiln works.


----------



## elkhunter (Mar 28, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


Very intererested to see how it works! Have you thought about a clamp system to lock the lumber so it dosn't warp and twist. A fellow mill owner and I have been trying to come up with some plans for somthing that will dry 500 to 1000 board feet. I have cut and air dryed 3800 to 4500 foard feet in the last three years on his mill and in my expereance there needs to at least be some weight on top to keep the boards stable. When air drying I use large rocks over exterior cdx grade plywood. That seems to do the trick. I also paint the end of the logs this keeps the checking to almost nothing. Iv'e squared boards after drying and still had color show through and it was sound to the end. On unpainted I have to trim 2 to 3 inches , a few 4 or 5 ! I bought a small wood mizer mill a few months back and have aquired a few trees to cut. I will be watching your progress with interest.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


It's looking good! I'm envious. I've no room in my yard for something like that, but you're so close…..
I hear you should put a concrete block or something similary heavy on top of the stack to keep the top few boards from warping. Maybe one more row of blocking between the top boards & your plywood sunscreen, then some bricks?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


What lew said. Here in Illinois the next few months are going to be gloomy and cold…the disadvantage of a solar kiln when the sun refuses to shine for 10 days straight. I run a little DH kiln so I can dry all year (cost about $300 to make, home made deal) Good luck and keep us updated for sure.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


I was thinking of using some budget ratchet straps to keep the boards from moving too much. Thanks for the tip on painting the ends. I've got some flat black exterior paint leftover that I will use on the ends.


----------



## Quebecnewf (Oct 14, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


I built one like that a few years ago It has a solar powered fan in it works great. I dry one load of about 500 ft a year I could do 2 a two a year if i wanted to I dry mostly birch



Quebecnewf


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


someday when room and money permits, I'd like to do something like this as well.
thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


I just priced out the clear corrugated fiberglass roofing, and it will be around $100 for the higher grade material. I might go ahead and get it soon. I would hate to have the plastic sheathing that's on there now tear in the middle of winter. I can see a good ice storm reaking havoc on it.

With the corrugated fiberglass roofing included in the total cost, I will be up to about $450. That's not too bad, considering the money I will save in not having to buy my hardwood from a supplier anymore. The red elm in the kiln cost $65 to mill, the gas to get it to the mill and back was $60, and the kiln was $450, for a total of $575 for 250 boardfeet of 16-19" wide elm boards. That's only $2.30 a foot for lumber that would be almost immpossible to find elsewhere.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost complete!!*
> 
> I finally can see the end is near for this project. The top is now weathertight, with the exception of the 2nd layer of plastic that is to go on the bottom of the frame, and the baffle with a fan installed . The weather is starting to cool off, so I am not too worried about things going sour on me. Here are some pics of the kiln loaded with just over 200 bf of red elm..


Great job, when did you say I could come over and "borrow" some elm? ;-)


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

*Almost dry*

The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


Thats purdy wood. Glad the klin is working out. How long have you had the wood in there to get it down to 20%? What was the MC when you put it in?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


Nice wood!!... did it take you around 90 days or so?


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


A week of 70's….? I can't wait!
After last week that wood could be freeze dried!! LOL
Did you have a way of seeing what the kiln temps were when we hit 18 below??


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


Better not let me near the wood - the drool would set your drying back months….


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


Yes, I need a solar kiln as well…all my elm and maple is air drying…along with the apple and linden…yes, and I'm certain I can find a plan somewhere online at some forestry place.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


Great Lookin Pice of Elm


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paddywack (Nov 10, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


Hi,
What sort of kiln are you using.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *Almost dry*
> 
> The elm in the kiln should be ready to use in early spring, once I get a week of 70+ degree days. The elm is just under 20% MC. I just couldn't wait to see what it was going to look like sanded down, so I took a piece out and planed/sanded it down, and put a coat of linseed oil on it. The colors mellowed out a bit from when it was just milled, but it still looks great IMO. The sample piece is 1"x16"x50".


paddywack, just read the title of my blog…..


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

*7-9% moisture content finally!!!*

I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.

I planed down a test piece and tried out three finishes; tung oil, shellac, and linseed oil. The coloring in the wood is great. Now its time to get to work on making furniture out of it!









Tung oil









Shellac









Linseed oil









Now to look onto the next load to go in. I will be cutting down a pesky silver maple in my front yard due to it destroying my sidewalk, driveway, AND sewer pipe. I am hoping to get 300 or more board feet out of it, which will be more than enough to build a new dining room table and chairs.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


That wood is going to make some really nice furniture! Congratulations on you success with the kiln, and I can't wait to see what else you get out of it!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


Very cool… I may look into one of these…


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the kiln worked out for you so well. I was skeptical it would work over the winter here in N. IL. The wood looks great! And you already have the next load lined up. It's got to be exciting & fulfilling. 
Congrats!!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


What brands of finishes did you use?


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I was excited when you posted the klin, very cool to see how well it worked during this very wet winter we've had.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


Quick question. How does the excess moisture get out of the kiln?

I didn't see any note on that in the series. Thanks for the info. I have a chunk of space behind my shop between the shop and the fence that I might be able to squeeze a little kiln into.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


Tim, I was skeptical also. I figured it would take at least till april for the 4/4 to get to 7%.

Drgoodwood, I'm not sure of the brands, but it's what was on the shelf at Menards.

March, There is 4 openings in the rear of the kiln. Two up high, and two down low. They are 8×12 and can be closed to keep the moisture in if needed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Julian said:


> *7-9% moisture content finally!!!*
> 
> I just recievede my new Comprotec moisture meter today and went right out to the kiln to try it out. This is my first moisture meter and I have to say that it seems very well built, especially for only costing around $70. It's also made in Canada and has a three year warranty, and not made in China, which was another great feature…..... So back to the load in the kiln. All of the 4/4 boards are between 7-9%, with the 5/4 at 14%, and the thicker boards around 20%. So after around 100 days in the cold midwest winter the solar kiln has done its job. The 4/4 boards have virtually no end checks or warp/twist. I tried ripping a board to see if it would bind the blade due to internal stress and there was none.
> 
> ...


Hi Julian, i just found this project. How'd the wood trun out? Dry now? did you run a fan in there 24/7?


----------

